# Possible penzance in stock?



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

removed by author


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

183 dollars a pound?!?!?!?!?:crazy:


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

These two seem to have penzance, unless they wait until you order to claim out of stock:

tobacco4pipes.com
briarpatch.biz

Mark


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Not the best prices int he world...


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

anyone order from them before? i have been wanting to try that penzance stuff everyone's been talking about. they seem to have some others in stock i've been wanting too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I've seen posts on the boca shop being a local B&M some here have used. Don't know about the other two. You might want to create a thread with the vendors in the title. You might get more responses as some might not check this thread if they aren't into Penzance or Stonehaven (if that's possible!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I was just at Bennington's last week and I did not see any tins on display. In fact, it has been a while since I have seen any Penzance at Bennington's.


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I think I've seen posts on the boca shop being a local B&M some here have used. Don't know about the other two. You might want to create a thread with the vendors in the title. You might get more responses as some might not check this thread if they aren't into Penzance or Stonehaven (if that's possible!


took your advice and started a thread, thanksray2:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Profiteering --- To make excessive profits on goods in short supply.

From the W-Pedia: _Profiteering is a pejorative term for the act of making a profit by methods considered unethical. Business owners may be accused of profiteering when they raise prices during an emergency (especially a war). The term is also applied to businesses that play on political corruption to obtain government contracts.

Some types of profiteering are illegal, such as price fixing syndicates and other anti-competitive behaviour, for example on fuel subsidies (see British Airways price-fixing allegations), or restricted by industry codes of conduct such as aggressive marketing of products in the third world such as baby milk (see Nestlé boycott)._


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

msilbernagel said:


> These two seem to have penzance, unless they wait until you order to claim out of stock:
> 
> tobacco4pipes.com
> briarpatch.biz
> ...


i'll guinea pig 'em for ya!

the first one doesn't have a credit card option,i'll have to call 'em tomorrow.

the second one (briarpatch) let me place an order for 1 lb of penzance. it was $70.01,which includes the 8.95 shipping. it comes out to 3.82 an ounce before shipping costs. i've never bought penzance so i don't know if it's a good deal or not.

i guess we wait and see if they ship...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

are you guys looking for Penzance?? i didn't know it was in short supply...

while i was hunting around the interwebs (thanks, al gore), i found a few sites that had it in stock (and one that had 4 oz bags of Stonehaven). too bad this site wouldn't load all the way for me today while i was at work, i would've posted links.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

There is an 8 oz bag of Penzance for sale on fleabay and the current bid is $91. People must be getting desperate for the stuff.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

message received from briarpatch:

I'm sorry, but we are currently out of stock on Penzance. We have a similar tobacco we call Pirate Kake, and would be happy to ship that to you instead. If you'd rather have Penzance, we can keep your order on Back Order and fill it when we get more in. Let me know what you'd like to do.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Surely 4noggins will have another auction for Penzance stock in the near future


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

removed by author


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

GuitarDan said:


> Another Penzance sighting!
> 
> Esoterica Penzance - English flake - 8oz package - Pipe Tobacco


Quick Overview
Virgias, Turkish, Orientals, and Latakia in a sliced flake.

Description from their site. What's a virgia?


----------

